# Colnago mexico?



## SpongeRaf (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello, A friend recently gifted to me this old Colnago frame, froms stickers this is colnago mexico rekord ora 1792, this frame i get from old soviet union sportler so cranks and simplex is from russian bikes, maybe someone can tell me something about this frame, because i dont find frame with sticker like on mine, i want make this sweet live again  (sorry for my english, i am from lithuania)


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I see lots of rust


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Cool seat post binder bolt!


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

I do not think the fork is an original Colnago fork. Looks like it makes a nice restoring project.


----------



## fuzzalow (Mar 13, 2007)

This bike looks like a Cinelli SuperCorsa with Colnago decals. But mis-labeling a Cinelli for a Colnago may be dubious as far as payback. One coveted italian marque masquerading as another coveted italian marque doesn't make much sense.

Perhaps doing the same switch with a Windsor Pro, which was a Cinelli copy, might have been a more interesting swap. Now that bike has gone from being a mexican copy of a coveted italian bike to being a wrong-decaled pretender of another coveted italian bike which the original mexican bike wasn't pretending to be in the first place. Or something like that.


----------

